# Lump near ribs anyone had this? -update another lump.....



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi posted this on ask a hv earlier but wondered if anyone else has any thoughts?

I have found a lump this morning on my mid right ribcage/abdo about the size of a large pea/broadbean. It doesnt hurt but is worrying me.  There is a very small lump also in my left breast which the nurse thinks is a blocked milk duct (told me to come back if it is still there when k is 7m old.  

I am still carrying a lot of extra weight since giving birth in Jan and am getting some joint pain etc still which I think is due to the extra weight. Also I have had backache overnight and dont feel very comfortable to be honest and very tired.

My Gp is appts only on tues and I will try and get one then but do you have any thoughts?  It seems a funny place to have a lump



thanks


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi

I have a similar thing in what sounds like the same place.  Mine is very hard, no pain or anything from it, just felt it one day and it has stayed.  I think it is just a gristle lump. I have had it for years, through all my fluctuating weights/sizes

I would always say though to get it checked out just to make sure

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks S4rah

Great to get a response like this.  Planning to go to GP tomorrow if I can get an appt.  Just that my internet search on the subject was less than positive and I was wondering if anyone else had this.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a fatty lump beside my collar bone. Its been there for a long long time

best get it checked out to be on the save side 

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for responses and pm's

GP says its a sebaceous cyst and fine....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I have now found a lump in my breast and been referred to the breast clinic some time in the next 2w.  Now I really am going    esp as the gp put a cross in the "suspected cancer" box.  Also when he felt the rib one he wrote it off immedeiately by the feel. To be fair this time he didnt feel it - just my armpit - the nurse did but I am scared.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Of course your scared hun, any of us would be (((hug))) 

My mums had lumps before and they have been harmless cysts, once removed and biopsied.
but untill they see them properly at the hospital no one knows for sure one way or the other,
and ticking the box just speeds things up for you in our nhs system 

I hope others can reasure you more hun, but like IF a positive outlook is vital 
One day at a time OK          

~Dizzi~


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi hun
I can only echo what Dizzi has written...the gp would have ticked that box to expediate an appointment for you..it is impossible to really know what it is until you get it properley checked out but,like dizzi says, it is more than likely a harmless cyst...TRY (i know easier said than done) not to get yourself into a stew and let us know how you get on
  
love pobby xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks pobby and dizzi

My appt has now come through for monday 9th and I have been told they will do the tests on the day...

Im still pretty edgy but at least its not tooooooo long to wait....although I suppose the results take longer....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

keep us informed hun  My thoughts and prayers are with you at this worrying time


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi EBW

Sending you a huge   hon.  I wanted to post as I found a lump a couple of years ago, my GP actually told me he was going to put suspected breast cancer so I would be fast tracked.  I think that this is a standard way to prioritise for the hossys, so hopefully your doctor is doing the same to get you the quickest care and attention.  I had a biopsy and the results came through very quickly.  Please try not to worry, although I know that's easier said than done.  Everything crossed for you   

Louj x


----------

